# French Moult?



## BrookeD (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone said my budgie has it but other that I've talked to say no. He's still young and has grey rings it's too dark now to get a natural lighted picture so the flash is on.
I've been reading about French Moult & he still has all of his feather. I've been told my other parakeets will be ok if he does have it (he's in quarantine now) I only have male birds & I don't ever plan on breeding. He tries to fly but when I got him his wings were clipped so it doesn't get up very high.
Thoughts?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you thinking he has french moult because he doesn't fly ? How long have you had him and has he been losing feathers ? 
His wings are clipped short enough to make flight tough....He looks like a young fellow who is just starting his first molt. Beautiful little guy...


----------



## BrookeD (Feb 7, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Are you thinking he has french moult because he doesn't fly ? How long have you had him and has he been losing feathers ?
> His wings are clipped short enough to make flight tough....He looks like a young fellow who is just starting his first molt. Beautiful little guy...


I posted his picture in a group on facebook and then someone said he had it but I'm not convinced. I just got him actually and he hasn't lost any feathers & he still has them all. I'm just asking because I trust everyone here. Guessing he may be between 6-8 weeks but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Sayers (Sep 22, 2015)

Hard to tell.
It depends how he looked before he was clipped and whether he is molting or not. You would be able to tell in a month or 2 when he grows his feathers and how it develops.

He is way older dan 8 weeks, hense the coloring on his cere. Probably close to 6 months.
You can look at my topic regarding my 6 week old chick who are all affected by FM. There are pictures of them.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I see a pin feather or two on his head and the cere is starting to turn from the dark purple to a blue so my guess would be he is 12 weeks or older but I am far from an expert, just going by what I've seen in my own boys...


----------



## BrookeD (Feb 7, 2014)

Sayers said:


> Hard to tell.
> It depends how he looked before he was clipped and whether he is molting or not. You would be able to tell in a month or 2 when he grows his feathers and how it develops.
> 
> He is way older dan 8 weeks, hense the coloring on his cere. Probably close to 6 months.
> You can look at my topic regarding my 6 week old chick who are all affected by FM. There are pictures of them.


Getting a better look at his eyes they have grey so I believe you're right around 6 months. I will look at them! I think I'm just worried it's the first I've heard of it & don't want my others to get sick.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I actually think he's more around 4 months, judging by his prominent baby bars I would say 4-5 months  Usually that's about when faint grey irises start to appear from my personal experience.

I would take him to your avian vet if you're really worried, if not I personally would just keep an eye on him and see if he moults normally or not


----------



## BrookeD (Feb 7, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> I actually think he's more around 4 months, judging by his prominent baby bars I would say 4-5 months  Usually that's about when faint grey irises start to appear from my personal experience.
> 
> I would take him to your avian vet if you're really worried, if not I personally would just keep an eye on him and see if he moults normally or not


I'm not really worried. I'm been reading & looking at pictures of young ones & I personal don't think his feathers look like any of the birds with it. For being his first day here I can't believe how calm he is. He does have a couple of pin feathers on his head. So I will see how this moult goes for him.


----------

